# '97 Altima Fuel Injectors



## bassman1984 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just bought remanufactured fuel injectors for my 97 Altima. the shop I had my car looked at said the ohm readings on my injectors were too high at 18 ohms with others bouncing all over I guess they said its a common problem for these engines. he gave me a quote for injectors and it blew me away. I checked online myself and found a company thats selling the nissan injectors for $35.00 each with a one year warranty and I didnt have to hassle with a core deposite. The name of the place I found is Motor Man Fuel Injection. they seem to be very noligable people and were able to get me the right parts I needed quickly. I reccomend you try them out if you need injectors.


----------

